# marrae



## Aelius Valerius

Does anyone know what 'marrae' means? I found it on page LX in the last paragraph. The book is 'Pericla Navarchi Magonis'.

Nautici interim ad naves properant; quisque suam conscendit, ac simul ego in catasta puppis locum meum ceperam, parasemum meum e malo _Astartes_ in signum profectionis evolvi, exostram revelli iussi; tum marrae vi magna prorsum, littori figuntur, naves retrorsum cedunt, — ac, tandem aliquando — profecti sumus.


----------



## Hesperis

I found "marra, -ae f." in the dictionary: it means axe or iron hook


----------



## lacrimae

I think it is "amarras " in Spanish, in English "moorings"


----------



## Aelius Valerius

tum marrae vi magna prorsum, littori figuntur
 
Should I understand this as: with great force of the hooks/moorings, they were fastened to the coast
 
or
 
they were moored very strongly
 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Hesperis

I think your first version is correct.
"they were moored very strongly" means basically the same, doesn't it?
I can't see a difference in meaning? I think your second version is only a free translation ( I hope you understand what I mean with "free translation" because I translated it word by word from German... I don't know how to say it in English...)


----------



## lacrimae

The subject of "figuntur" is nominative pluriel case "marrae".The translation would be
"the moorings with great force  forward were fastened  to the coast "


----------



## relativamente

Vis can mean big amount, besides strenght. and magna vis in consequence a very big amount in that case an amount of marrae, whatever this word could mean.As this text is a modern translation to Latin of a modern novel available easily the  better means to find out is just reading the original.


----------

